# New to Fly Fishing in Houston - Where to Start?



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I picked up my BT Mosquito in June knowing I would need to improve upon my fly fishing abilities at some point to fully take advantage of the skiff. I'll likely continue using conventional gear through the fall to understand West Bay a bit more, but believe the winter may be a great opportunity to make the transition from roll casting in Colorado trout streams to sight casting reds in West Bay. 

My question to the brain trust here: where do I start? My time is rather limited between work and family so I am not opposed to lessons and would appreciate any pointers there - any recommendations?. What are the best shops to head to? I am an FTU customer but are either Bayou City Anglers or Gordy & Sons a better option even for a beginner?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Lots of good shops and the dedicated fly shops have lots of cool gear but with Cary Marcus at the 45 store and Pack at 10 It's hard to beat the expertise at FTU right now


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Cary at the I-45 store is a real nice guy and has been in the flyfishing business for many years. Excellent resource for new folks. I don't know Pack at I-10 store so can't help there.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

What area do you live in Houston? I'm up North off of FM1960/CypressCreek parkway. I intend to do more fly fishing this Fall.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm located in the Heights so most of the shops are within 15-20 minutes from the house (G&S, FTU i10, BCA, and Orvis).


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I am self taught, but have more time than money. I am a big Orvis fan, and would recommend them. (Though the calendar on their site shows no upcoming classes, so I might have spoken too late)
They offer Fly Fishing 101 classes, 21, 301, and also fly tying classes.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Teeser said:


> I picked up my BT Mosquito in June knowing I would need to improve upon my fly fishing abilities at some point to fully take advantage of the skiff. I'll likely continue using conventional gear through the fall to understand West Bay a bit more, but believe the winter may be a great opportunity to make the transition from roll casting in Colorado trout streams to sight casting reds in West Bay.
> 
> My question to the brain trust here: where do I start? My time is rather limited between work and family so I am not opposed to lessons and would appreciate any pointers there - any recommendations?. What are the best shops to head to? I am an FTU customer but are either Bayou City Anglers or Gordy & Sons a better option even for a beginner?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!


Bayou City Anglers can help you with fly cast instruction. I am not a certified instructor but I may be able to help you improve your basics on the water, either in League City at Victory Lakes or on Galveston Bay.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some guides will go out with you on your skiff and give you lessons on the water - great way to learn the basics and maybe stick a fish or two.....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Some guides will go out with you on your skiff and give you lessons on the water - great way to learn the basics and maybe stick a fish or two.....


Yes I will do that also.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

For gear FTU and prolly Gordy and sons are prolly your best bet. BCA is lack luster at best unless it has drastically changed in the last 6 months since I moved.

It would prolly be best to book a guide and explain what you are looking to get out of it.

The Galveston complex is not the best when it comes to sight casting reds in the winter.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

@sjrobin I may have to work with you on timing in the winter.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Teeser said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice.
> 
> @sjrobin I may have to work with you on timing in the winter.


No problem, let me know. Winter sight fishing can be very good in Galveston Bays. If you have not done so, check out my web videos for great examples of casting to shallow water fish. 
gulfcoastedgellc.com.


----------

